# ProdecoTech Rebel XS vs Rebel X Suspension



## lorenzapens (Nov 22, 2017)

I need some help comparing two ProdecoTech models. I have particular questions about each and have an idea of the ride style that I would like.

Rebel XS: http://www.prodecotech.com/electric-bikes/rebel-xs/
Rebel X Suspension: http://www.prodecotech.com/electric-bikes/rebel-x-suspension/

I would primarily use the bike for commuting preferring heavy assist with the opportunity to pedal when I want. I like the idea of being able to relax and cruise around town with no effort or pedaling intermittently. I have non-electric bikes for exercise.

The direct drive motor seems like it would be better for that scenario but this would be my first electric bike and I don't know much about them. The Rebel X Suspension is direct drive. It also has front suspension which I would think is preferable over no suspension, but again I don't understand the difference much over a rigid fork.

Even though the Rebel X Suspension has direct drive and suspension, the Rebel XS actually is more expensive. So I'm wondering why, and If I'm missing out on something on the Rebel XS that the Rebel X Suspension doesn't have. I noticed the Rebel XS is a fat tire bike but they both say 4" tires and have the fat-fork up front.

Two more things, it looks like the Rebel XS sits lower in the front because of the rigid fork. Also on the main Rebel series category page, it shows an icon on the Rebel XS that represents a mid-drive motor. I'm not sure I believe that though because the picture clearly displays a hub motor. I'll add a link to the category page below.

I know I've thrown in a lot of specifics about each bike hopefully it'll help and I can find some good experienced advice for what would fit me best.

Rebel Series Category Page: http://www.prodecotech.com/rebel-series/


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Shill post if ever....


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice first post. Just take out an ad.


----------



## lorenzapens (Nov 22, 2017)

Close but no cigar. I’m legitimately asking and would appreciate if someone could help me out. I suppose if it was a shill post I wouldn’t point out bad points. For instance, I read after posting this that SRAM stopped production on the E-Matic motor that’s in the Rebel XS.

So what happens in 4-5 years if I need to replace the motor? Am I SOL or will I be able to swap it out with a motor from another company?

The Rebel X Suspension doesn’t seem to have an SRAM motor.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Just buy a Specialized Turbo. Proven bike company.


----------



## lorenzapens (Nov 22, 2017)

That definitely looks nice but it’s pricey and I have the opportunity to get the Rebel models at a lower price point so I’d like to stick within the two options.

Are there not many people who know about the Rebels or this caliber of bike in general?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have no idea, I’ve never heard of them.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

They appear to be Walmart-level garbage, or near to that, with motors and batteries. 

If you want a cheap e-bike for getting around town/hauling cargo, just get a Radpower. They cost less, they work great, and they have a decent warranty.

-Walt


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

$2700 Id buy a used Levo.


----------



## lorenzapens (Nov 22, 2017)

Walt said:


> They appear to be Walmart-level garbage, or near to that, with motors and batteries.
> 
> If you want a cheap e-bike for getting around town/hauling cargo, just get a Radpower. They cost less, they work great, and they have a decent warranty.
> 
> -Walt


Is that just based on appearance or actual specs?

This is what I found for specs.

Reaches speeds up to 19 mph
Distance per battery charge: 18 -25 Miles
Bike weight: 66 lbs
Battery: 36v 14.25Ah
Motor: ProdecoTech Direct Drive 600W
Wheel Size: 26"
Frame: 6061 Aluminum Alloy
Fork: PTECH Suspension system
Cranks: Truvativ Hussefelt XR 36T
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Howitzer 100
Derailleur: N/A
Cassette: DNP 16T 3/32" x 1/2"
Chain: KMC K 810 Kool Chain
Hub: Aluminum 12G Sealed
Rims: SC J93M Oversized 36H
Tires: Devister 8er UL 4.0
Brakes: SRAM Guide 4 Piston Hydraulic Disc
Pedals: HTI A120SS Sealed
Handlebar: Truvativ Riser Huss 700mm
Seat: Velo 6218 Plush 285 x 192
Seat Post: Promax Alloy 27.2 x 350
Style: PRO.V5.RE.14.S

I know I can spend more and get higher wattage motors and higher-end parts but this seems to be at least industry standard.

A friend is in need of money and doesn't use it often. He said he'd be willing to give it to me for less than 1k. That's why it's difficult for me to compare it to all these other recommended high-end bikes. The cost is the main reason I'm interested in it.


----------



## lorenzapens (Nov 22, 2017)

I'd also like to try and figure out what this guy put on his. I see some aftermarket parts on there. Are they worthwhile? I think it'd be nice to add a few parts for utlity.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Walt said:


> They appear to be Walmart-level garbage, or near to that, with motors and batteries.
> 
> If you want a cheap e-bike for getting around town/hauling cargo, just get a Radpower. They cost less, they work great, and they have a decent warranty.
> 
> -Walt


Yup, that's maybe a $400 bike + motor and cheap batteries, the brakes are the only decent things specced. Radrovers are a better value, or throwing a kit on an older mtb if you're on a budget. You're essentially on your own buying from a company like this, don't expect support.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

lorenzapens said:


> I'd also like to try and figure out what this guy put on his. I see some aftermarket parts on there. Are they worthwhile? I think it'd be nice to add a few parts for utlity.
> 
> View attachment 1168770


First you ask to compare two bikes by the same brand then you want to know what after market parts some guy put on his bike... make up your mind. The bikes you're looking at look like garbage. I wouldn't trust riding that piece of crap bike.


----------



## lorenzapens (Nov 22, 2017)

Lemonaid said:


> First you ask to compare two bikes by the same brand then you want to know what after market parts some guy put on his bike... make up your mind. The bikes you're looking at look like garbage. I wouldn't trust riding that piece of crap bike.


That's the same model of bike that i'm asking about...


----------



## lorenzapens (Nov 22, 2017)

Harryman said:


> Yup, that's maybe a $400 bike + motor and cheap batteries, the brakes are the only decent things specced. Radrovers are a better value, or throwing a kit on an older mtb if you're on a budget. You're essentially on your own buying from a company like this, don't expect support.


Wouldn't I be on my own if I built it myself too? Are you saying that the bike isn't worth $900?


----------



## lorenzapens (Nov 22, 2017)

It'd be helpful if someone had some actual information about why the bikes aren't worth $900... What are the crap parts, what it doesn't have vs other models, etc. Just saying it's a junk bike isn't very descriptive. Not disagreeing or saying that everyone's comments aren't helpful but I'm just trying to decipher whether either model is worth the asking price.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

lorenzapens said:


> It'd be helpful if someone had some actual information about why the bikes aren't worth $900... What are the crap parts, what it doesn't have vs other models, etc. Just saying it's a junk bike isn't very descriptive. Not disagreeing or saying that everyone's comments aren't helpful but I'm just trying to decipher whether either model is worth the asking price.


Dude, you came here for advice. And you got it. The bike is trash. You can try it out for $900, sure. Good luck. Come back in a couple years and let us know we were all wrong if it's still functioning.

-Walt


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

lorenzapens said:


> Is that just based on appearance or actual specs?
> 
> This is what I found for specs...


So, looking at specs is just part of the equation. Your missing a very big piece that this company looks oblivious to, which is the geometry.

The fact that there is no mention of any of the bike's geo numbers on their web site is a huge red flag. It appears that these are just whatever aluminum frames the company can get a cheap price on slapped with a motor, battery and good brakes with no thought to rider fit or handling performance. That is just one, very good reason why they are proabably garbage. Just look at the seat angle and chain stay length on some of those "off-road" models. Doesn't take a expert to see those will ride like a turd. :nono:


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

62 lbs. for a Singlespeed?????

Holy crap.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

85 degree head angle? Dang, that is a very odd looking bike. To the OP, save your cash and move on. JMO. What size is the frame like 14”?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

C'mon, a single speed hardtail with a triple crown? What could go wrong?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Don’t need gears cause the motor is in the front right?!!!!


----------



## lorenzapens (Nov 22, 2017)

singletrackmack said:


> So, looking at specs is just part of the equation. Your missing a very big piece that this company looks oblivious to, which is the geometry.
> 
> The fact that there is no mention of any of the bike's geo numbers on their web site is a huge red flag. It appears that these are just whatever aluminum frames the company can get a cheap price on slapped with a motor, battery and good brakes with no thought to rider fit or handling performance. That is just one, very good reason why they are proabably garbage. Just look at the seat angle and chain stay length on some of those "off-road" models. Doesn't take a expert to see those will ride like a turd. :nono:


Thanks for the helpful info. Are these general issues with most fat tire / beach cruiser bikes or are there some that are actually executed well?


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

singletrackmack said:


> So, looking at specs is just part of the equation. Your missing a very big piece that this company looks oblivious to, which is the geometry.
> 
> The fact that there is no mention of any of the bike's geo numbers on their web site is a huge red flag. It appears that these are just whatever aluminum frames the company can get a cheap price on slapped with a motor, battery and good brakes with no thought to rider fit or handling performance. That is just one, very good reason why they are proabably garbage. Just look at the seat angle and chain stay length on some of those "off-road" models. Doesn't take a expert to see those will ride like a turd. :nono:


Visiting their site reveals that their weird frames were very intentional in-house designs and that they're rather proud of them. And proud that they're "assembled in America". These guys just don't have any MTB design experience and went off in their own direction based on their local coastal Florida experience.

Can't fault them for trying, they're going to have to play the "America" card heavily to compensate for their (over) pricing.

OP; buy a Sondors or build up something yourself with a DIY kit from Luna.

Why Prodecotech has to price high:


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Moe Ped said:


> OP; buy a Sondors or build up something yourself with a DIY kit from Luna.


I agree with getting a sondor. My brother in law got a pair for his parents and they love it. The 500 watt motor version had plenty of power and having a throttle is a great feature as well making it easy for them to get up steep trails. They are not performance bikes, but they felt solid riding around on fairly rough trails. Upgrading the tires and rims would be a big improvement.


----------

